# JSA Means Test calculation



## 8ball (1 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
First time poster!
If the value of a property i own which is not for my personal use is being taken into account for the means test calculation, say at a value of 100K will social welfare take into account any mortgage i have on this property?
E.G Property value 100K minus 60K Mortgage equals 40K means test value.

any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
8ball


----------



## Welfarite (1 Aug 2010)

Yes, O/S mortgage is deducted fromn the capital value assessment


----------



## 8ball (1 Aug 2010)

Thanks welfarite.


----------



## RemoteContol (9 Feb 2011)

First timer here too. What happens if the mortgage is secured against the family home and used to purchase a second property?  The only reason to do this was to get the lowest interest rate on a mortgage. It is still the same family, the same property & the same purchase price - just a better value mortgage. The mortgage is secured on one building rather than the other. It just made good sense.


----------

